# Breitling Superocean 44 Abyss 2011 model



## Golazzo

Can't see a discussion on here with this new watch for 2011. Anyone got one and if so would you recommend. Looking at purchasing one after parting company with my Planet Ocean 45mm


----------



## Golazzo

Finally made my decision. Having called into my jewellers i have negotiated a nice discount and ordered the Breitling Superocean 44 with yellow second finger and date.

This watch looks far better in the flesh and knocks spots off my Omega PO


----------



## zulutimezone

Sounds Very Nice.. did you post any pics of it ?? Good luck with your purchase ! Mark in NY


----------



## Golazzo

zulutimezone said:


> Sounds Very Nice.. did you post any pics of it ?? Good luck with your purchase ! Mark in NY


Will post some pics when it arrives, I've been told early June.


----------



## Willows

Some nice pics on Breitling's Japanese site - SUPEROCEAN 44 | SUPEROCEAN???? | BREITLING


----------



## superL

*"Will post some pics when it arrives, I've been told early June."
*
Are you in the US ? Visited my AD yesterday in LA, had several in stock, looks great in person.

Lenny


----------



## Jalpha

Hi guys, great to see a discussion on this particular piece. I just purchased mine from a local AD two days ago. It knocked my PO off my wrist. What great quality this one is. I had no idea how new it was either till today.. I'll post some pics later on. I have the orange color scheme on rubbed. Love it.


----------



## superL

Jalpha said:


> Hi guys, great to see a discussion on this particular piece. I just purchased mine from a local AD two days ago. It knocked my PO off my wrist. What great quality this one is. I had no idea how new it was either till today.. I'll post some pics later on. I have the orange color scheme on rubbed. Love it.


Congrats on the new SuperO 44, please post pics when available.

Cheers,

Lenny


----------



## Golazzo

superL said:


> *"Will post some pics when it arrives, I've been told early June."
> *
> Are you in the US ? Visited my AD yesterday in LA, had several in stock, looks great in person.
> 
> Lenny


United Kingdom 30 minutes from Manchester, little town called Burnley. You may know of our town, we played Premiership football for one season beating Manchester United on our own ground.


----------



## Golazzo

Still waiting for my watch to arrive, been put back again by a further week. Hope it's worth the wait which I'm sure it will be.


----------



## buickrob

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Dimer

I had one on my wrist this Monday and I love it. In my opinion it is a true successor for the Steelfish.


----------



## WatchHobby

Looked ugly to me in pictures, but I saw then in the store and was stunned. They are gorgeous. Serious tool plus bling presence.

Sent from my SPH-P100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golazzo

Just the news I've been waiting for. AD rang to say BUK have received my SO11 and it will be with the AD Monday of next week. Arranged to collect on Thursday.


----------



## buickrob

To hold you over this weekend:


----------



## Golazzo

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Golazzo

Great news, my AD rang me today and hey guess what. My SO Abyss as arrived. Due to collect it in the morning. Will post pictures over the weekend.

Friday can't come quick enough, my first Breitling having owned Omegas for years. Bye bye Omega, hello Breitling


----------



## Golazzo

Heres my bad boy.





































Am I also right in saying that the strap is brushed steel, just need clarification please.


----------



## buickrob

Golazzo said:


> Heres my bad boy.


Very nice and congrats after the long wait! Glad to see it looks great on the bracelet, I just ordered one for mine on Thursday. It's a great watch to experiment with other straps because of the accent color. A nice leather or rubber with yellow stitch would be a great sporty strap on your watch.

Wear it well!


----------



## Golazzo

buickrob said:


> Very nice and congrats after the long wait! Glad to see it looks great on the bracelet, I just ordered one for mine on Thursday. It's a great watch to experiment with other straps because of the accent color. A nice leather or rubber with yellow stitch would be a great sporty strap on your watch.
> 
> Wear it well!


Which site could you recommend for a suitable strap with deployment. Watchobsession have some lovely straps


----------



## maxpowerman

Golazzo said:


> Heres my bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I also right in saying that the strap is brushed steel, just need clarification please.


Outstanding man! Congrats!


----------



## czar

Really torn on mine. Have the 44 with orange. Liked the size of it better at the AD but liking the bolder color scheme of the SO II 42 mm.


----------



## czar

buickrob said:


> To hold you over this weekend:


The lume on this thing is incredible. Seems to glow in daylight!


----------



## buickrob

Golazzo said:


> Which site could you recommend for a suitable strap with deployment. Watchobsession have some lovely straps


I've just been buying Panatime straps for now to see what combos I like. I'm digging the black leather with orange stitch right now but that's coming off tonight because I just got the SS bracelet from my AD


----------



## redmondo

I tried this on at my dealer as well and really loved it. The orange is my favorite, but the other colors seem great too in the pics.


----------



## buickrob

I'm with Golazzo, putting this watch on the bracelet was fantastic! I now feel it is an entirely worthy replacement for the Planet Ocean I sold. Glad I got that bracelet!


----------



## Golazzo

Hi, if your looking for another rubber strap only with ORANGE stitching then look at Watch Straps and Watchstrap Accessories Military Vintage and Classic Leather Rubber Divers Nylon Nato G10 Waterproof Velcro I have one for mine. Not able to place it on the watch yet as I'm waiting for the tool to do it with. Stupidly ordered one and then found out it's coming from bloody china.


----------



## M-Technic

Sorry to bump this old thread, but does anybody know how thick the 44mm Superocean II is? I can't find that spec anywhere online.


----------



## SnapIT

I'm guessing that its between 14 and 16 mm.


----------



## exitium

SnapIT said:


> I'm guessing that its between 14 and 16 mm.


fyi i love mine most on a black, brady sailcloth strap


----------

